# Bought a new CD - something strange happened...



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

So here's a neat little story. I bought Boulez' recording of Mahler's first symphony about a week ago - I've been planning to collect his entire DG cycle, I really like it a lot! Today I finally decided to unwrap the CD and attentively listen to the great performance ... only that I couldn't, for it wasn't Mahler on the CD at all! Upon closer listen, it turned out to be a recording of Debussy and Ravel.

The CD gave no indication whatsoever that I'd encounter music by those two. Seriously, here's a pic:









Kinda fun, huh? I'd really like to find out who are the performers on this CD. The programme is as follows:

Tracks 1-3 : Debussy: La Mer
Track 4: Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Track 5: Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunté
Track 6: apparently Ravel's Daphis & Chloé Suite No. 2 (I'm not too familiar with the piece)

Does anyone know who has recorded these pieces in this order? Couldn't find such an album in Boulez' discography. Good thing I saved the receipt, I want my Mahler #1...


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Karajan/BPO: http://www.amazon.com/Mer-Prelude-LApres-Midi-DUn-Faune/dp/B000001GJT


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot, Blancrocher - that's the one! So my Boulez got magically replaced by Karajan, dammit...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Janspe said:


> Thanks a lot, Blancrocher - that's the one! So my Boulez got magically replaced by Karajan, dammit...


Looks like some friendly competition by some departed spirits.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Record companies sometimes goof in packaging CDs . Some years ago, I ordered a DG recording of If I remember correctly, Schubert's opera "Fierrabras" conducted by the late, great Claudio Abbado from my local library . 
But when it came to my library , it had the DG recording of the Mahler 3rd conducted by Leonard Bernstein !
I had mixed feelings, because I wanted to hear this recording anyway ! But pretty soon the library got the correct recording ! What a strange world we live in !


----------

